# Cause of bell pepper stunted growth?



## girlgonecountry (Jul 28, 2010)

Cause of bell pepper stunted growth? 


Hello, 

I am a newbie to container gardening and I had a few questions for all you experianced gardeners out there. 

I planted 7-8 bell pepper seeds around the beginning of May.They sprouted and now it seems they stopped growing cold turkey. It is now the end of July and the seedlings have not grown since a bit after they first sprouted. I have stopped watering them and have also added crushed eggshells for calcium. Is there anything else I can do for them? 

I posted this question in the Tomatoville.com forum a week ago, but now it seems one of the moderators died and the blog is shut down. So far, I have no answer, and I am afraid to try and grow other things as well. 

If you would like to see the images of my poor bell pepper seedlings and how they started to look bad, here you go. 

http://citygirltocountrygirl.wordpress.com/2010/07/21/my-non-existant-green-thumb/

or http://citygirltocountrygirl.wordpress.com/2010/07/28/they-seem-to-be-growing/


Thanks for all your help!

Girl Gone Country
http://citygirltocountrygirl.wordpress.com/


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Container grow plants need more water, not less. Many times the soil need to be improved also. From the looks of your pepper plants it is a combination of the two.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

First error was waiting until May to start the seeds. May is when two-month plants should be set out. Mid-March is when I start mine and the plants are thus 2 months old when set out in late May. Then I expect them to take at least 2 weeks to recover from transplanting and begin establishing a large root system.

Second error was leaving the whole lot of them in whatever the original container is. When set out on a garden, one wants at least 18" between bell pepper plants. Looks like you're trying to grow a dozen plants in a space barely big enough for one. 

Martin


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I would echo the other two posts. As Martin says, May is time to plants growing pepper plants, not seeds unless you have a really long season and could have planted the seeds earlier.. And don't cut off the water, containers use a lot of water, peppers need heat but also use lots of water.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

A few things some that have been mentioned, some that haven't. 

Don't cut off the water. Containers require a lot of water, even inside, and your soil by no means looks too wet. You mentioned in one of the posts you're growing them inside. What type of light source are you using? Also, since they're inside, is your apartment temperature controlled (Air Conditioning?) If so what temp do you keep it at? As ksfarmer pointed out, peppers like heat. The average inside summer temps in an air conditioned apartment will actually be too cool for peppers to flourish. 

And just as a word to the wise to save you some time and frustration unless you're somewhere with a really long hot summer its too late for tomatoes so you may want to hold off on that little experiment until next year.


----------



## girlgonecountry (Jul 28, 2010)

I really appreciate the suggestions. 

I am (was at this point) growing them inside on a ledge in a southern facing window. 

I'm in Southern California, so I have been getting temps in the very low 80's to 90's. I don't have air conditioning. 

Now that I have given up on my first attempt at growing _anything_, tiny mushrooms have sprouted. I'm confused, since I didn't plant any mushroom seeds! :help: Does this mean I will need to throw away the soil and container?? http://citygirltocountrygirl.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/mushroom-invasion/


Mucho love and laughter, 
Girl Gone Country (or at least trying to!)
http://citygirltocountrygirl.wordpress.com


----------



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

What I would suggest, since you are very new at gardening, is to pick up a few good, comprehensive books from the library and start reading, reading, reading...make notes as you go along to remember how to do this all early next spring when it is time to start seedlings. 

Good luck---and don't give up! You just need a little more knowledge and will be on your way to eating homegrown produce!


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have never tried growing peppers inside, just tomatoes  Next time you buy potting soil, look for sterile soiless mix. Peppers do not need a lot of fertilizer but that is when they are grown in regular soil. I suggest you look for a liquid seaweed or Kelp fertilizer. They are not too expensive. It would be better if you grew your plants under electric light rather than on the windowsill. Temperatures get too warm in the window and your seedlings will dry out. Let them get indirect light from the window but suppliment with a grow light about 10 hours a day. Water until the extra leaks out of the bottom of your pot then allow to dry out until the soil feels barely moist to your finger poking into the pot.Every second week add diluted kelp to the water 1/4 strength listed on the bottle. The pepper plants could get rather large and need staking. Also you will have to pollinate your flowers with a paint brush to get fruit. I KNow peppers can be self pollinating BUT you will get larger better formed fruit if you also hand pollinate, Paquebot. Have fun and don't give up . The challenge of doing the impossible is well worth the energy
Linda


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I forgot, transplant your babies everytime you notice roots coming out the drain holes or if the plant suddenly looks tired or droopy. If you have a 6 inch plant in a two inch pot move it up to a 4 inch pot. By the time your plant is a foot tall it should be in a pretty large pot ( maybe 8 inch pot? or more) I had tomatoes in the house all one winter with occasional cherry tomatoes for my salad. fun!
Linda


----------

